# Hélène Grimaud - Living with Wolves



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

If found this on *YouTube* and thought I'd share it enjoy.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Thanks, Lenfer, I hadn't seen that in a while. The wolves still frighten. Amazed that a concert pianist would hand-feed.

Anyway, on to the important things, such as music. She was about 31 during that filming. She's currently 42. So, what went wrong?

By the time that film was done, she'd veered off track. Certainly not the music-making heard in her mid-20's on the Erato label. Brahms Piano Pieces.

I keep hoping, but I believe time has passed her by. Her things now are slower and darker. Almost morbid. Mozart PC 23.

Has her passion vanished? Seems so.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I like *Hélène* I like her "current" phase. *Credo* especially is one of my favourite albums by her however I also like her *Rachmaninov* which I think is earlier album. I haven't gotten round to getting her early recordings yet. I'm not a gossip girl I don't read interviews or anything all that much but I remember someone telling me she had cancer of the stomach. Perhaps this made her think about her mortality?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Lenfer said:


> I like *Hélène* I like her "current" phase. *Credo* especially is one of my favourite albums by her however I also like her *Rachmaninov* which I think is earlier album. I haven't gotten round to getting her early recordings yet. I'm not a gossip girl I don't read interviews or anything all that much but I remember someone telling me she had cancer of the stomach. Perhaps this made her think about her mortality?


Yes, actually a litany of illnesses since 2006. January of last year, she appeared to be over the hump, and gave a good NY Times interview with probably their best classical music writer.

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/28/arts/music/28helene.html


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I thought her recent Bach album was amazing. I haven't heard her Mozart Piano Concerto on CD yet, but I heard her do it live about a year ago, and it was as energetic as I could have wished.


----------

